# Deer Tenderloin (what I'm doing)



## Floridain

I've got some deer tenderloins from a buck I shot up in Alabama. I plan to wrap it in thick slices of applewood bacon and grill it tomorrow. They've been butterflied and I'm marinating some of it with a mixture of Worcestershire sauce, brown sugar (conservatively), Jack Daniel's (HELL YEAH), oil, and a small amount of milk (to ease some of the gamey flavor). I made the marinade so that it is not too sweet.

I've got a nice rectangular weber grill. I like it because it is portable and it cooks evenly. I want a medium heat because there is barely any fat on the meat. I'll use enough charcoal to fill a third of the grills capacity (otherwise I'll have to wait forever for the coals to cool down). I plan to cook the steaks slowly until it's between medium to medium rare. 



If anyone has a suggestion to make that I can do tomorrow, please speak up. I'll let you all know how it turned out.


----------



## Lake Windsong

*Deer jerky*

That sounded so good, was wondering what kind of marinade you use for deer jerky?


----------



## kyfarmer

I just hate people who are bragerds.  Now i have drool all over my key board.


----------



## rhrobert

Only suggestion I have is to PM me your address, along with what time we're eating. I'll bring the libations


----------



## *Andi

Well ... how did it turn out?

I'm a garlic pepper person myself. Just a little garlic pepper and grill/fry on low. <yummy>


----------



## ditzyjan56

It's almost midnight and you made me hungry. You should be ashamed of yourself. Personally though you can marinate it overnight in a bottle of italian dressing, then place place it on aluminum foil and add onion, peppers,mushrooms and the list goes on and on. Also you can take a deer roast, and place it in the crock pot and and a jar of Italian onions and peppers and let it cook about 8-10 hours, falls apart real well for sandwiches. Or you can, never mind I'm going for the fridge


----------



## mitchshrader

Cup of red table wine, teaspoon of papain meat tenderizer, 1/2 cup health food store tamari (natural soy sauce, no substitutes!) 4 tablespoons blackstrap molasses, 4 tablespoons honey, 2 heaping teaspoons fresh crushed garlic, 1 teaspoon coarse cracked pepper, 1/2 teaspoon fine ground cayenne, 1 tablespoon fine ground fresh ginger. 

mix everything, pour over meat in large glass bowl or casserole dish, don't marinate in a metal container. 4 hours only, with the papain.. in the refrigerator. Then drain and grill immediately, low heat, let it smoke just a little.


----------



## Freyadog

Have you ever eat'en chicken fingers? Well we make venison fingers. Take the tenderloin and slice thin. Not so thin that you can read through it though.

Make a light batter of flour, egg, s&p, cayenne, what ever. add some garlic and onion powder also If ya wish.

Roll the strips around in the batter and deepfry.


----------



## Littlebit

Stop I can't take it anymore. Yummy:surrender:


----------



## horseman09

Floridain, I recommend you put a few of those butterfies on dry ice and FedEx them up to me for a professional review. I'll waive the charge this time.


----------



## HozayBuck

I've never grilled deer meat, makes it too dry, I take the butterflys and season with Lemon Pepper and Lowery's seasoning salts and fry in butter.. sometimes I do bread them and chicken fry them...as to dealing with gamey buck taste...shoot does..works for me!.. when I do shoot a buck I try for a white tail or a young Muley like a 2 point ( 4 point to you easterners) once a buck reach's about 3 years old ( during hunting season in MT they are already in rut) they do get kind of stinky..I make sausage out of them, lots of spices and and it's good to go...

I may have to try this grilling thang! anything with a good Bourbon on it is gonna be good!!...I prefer Jim Beam myself!


----------



## horseman09

Hozay, we eat lots of venison (6 deer this year). A good thing about venison -- I can only speak for whitetails -- is the meat is capable of absorbing up to 1/3 of its weight in water. Soak the bone-out steaks or butterfies in just enough cold water to keep about 1/4 inch or so in the dish for 5 or 6 hours, turning every so often then adding whatever spices in the last hour. Then put it on a hot grill for about 1 minute (to heat the surface of the steaks) then turn it and baste it with melted butter. Flip it when it's done according to your taste and again baste it.

Mmmm. Juicy.


----------



## GroovyMike

I'd cook them puppies until well done. You don't need any pathogens inported into your system from eating pink meat. And you can't go wrong with adding garlic and oil to anything.


----------



## TechAdmin

horseman09 said:


> Hozay, we eat lots of venison (6 deer this year). A good thing about venison -- I can only speak for whitetails -- is the meat is capable of absorbing up to 1/3 of its weight in water. Soak the bone-out steaks or butterfies in just enough cold water to keep about 1/4 inch or so in the dish for 5 or 6 hours, turning every so often then adding whatever spices in the last hour. Then put it on a hot grill for about 1 minute (to heat the surface of the steaks) then turn it and baste it with melted butter. Flip it when it's done according to your taste and again baste it.
> 
> Mmmm. Juicy.


I use butter milk for the loin. Tenderizers it nicely and helps retain the moisture.


----------



## pdx210

I like to cook it the way i cook fresh duck breast 

season with salt, pepper & garlic powder then heat a cast iron skillet fry 3 pices of bacon and set the bacon aside and cook the tender loin in the bacon grease. sometimes i'll sauté onion in the pan at the same time..actually add the onions first and when they are 1/2 cooked add the meat


----------



## NaeKid

I have always been taught to stay away from "dried" flavorings in meat (any meat). Dried flavorings include salt / pepper / onion powders / garlic powders / etc. It is best to use liquid or "alived" flavorings whenever possible on the meat prior to cooking.

For tough meat, I love to mix up some fresh peppers (bell), fresh onion, fresh garlic and place half into a TupperWare container. Then I will cover the bottom layer of fresh vegies / spices with the meat and then put the rest of the fresh vegies / spices on top of the meat. Then (believe it or not) I will pour a can of Coke (or Jolt or other cola) over everything till it is almost swimming. Seal the TupperWare container and put in the back of the fridge for upto 24hrs.

Cook the meat anyway that you like (pan-fry, BBQ, tin-foil in coals, breaded-n-deep-fried, etc) and enjoy. The cola works best with red-meats (beef, deer) and I have done it with ham as well with great results. (except that I will mix in pineapple instead of spices).

Something else to try would be to use a salsa / coke mix and allow it to tenderize that way. Oh ya - I have also done a coke / BBQ-sauce mix with amazing results.


----------



## TechAdmin

I have a friend who's a chef, and he swears by coke in a BBQ sauce. I tried it and thought it was a little sweet for me. I really like a BBQ sauce with a kick to it, but I think that's just growing up in Texas for you.


----------



## NaeKid

What do you consider a "kick" for BBQ sauce? I love my Habenero sauces and find them quite tasty where others consider Jalapeno based sauces "insane".


----------



## TechAdmin

Habanero, Jalapeno, it's all good. Right now I'm stuck on these chile pequinos we have growing wild. I dried a bunch and ground them. Been adding them to everything.

Pequin pepper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NaeKid

That looks like a real nice pepper to cook with ... :2thumb:


----------



## TechAdmin

It is. My Dads ex would pickle them. They were delicious. They grow all over Texas. I have plants at home and the office, and they all yield. Never planted one and never ran out. Foraging is awesome. I pick them in the CIty and people look at me like I'm picking poison berries.


----------



## Floridain

*Andi said:


> Well ... how did it turn out?
> 
> I'm a garlic pepper person myself. Just a little garlic pepper and grill/fry on low. <yummy>


My apologies I should have responded earlier. It was good. I overcooked it a little bit, but it was still tender.


----------



## Floridain

ditzyjan56 said:


> It's almost midnight and you made me hungry. You should be ashamed of yourself. Personally though you can marinate it overnight in a bottle of italian dressing, then place place it on aluminum foil and add onion, peppers,mushrooms and the list goes on and on. Also you can take a deer roast, and place it in the crock pot and and a jar of Italian onions and peppers and let it cook about 8-10 hours, falls apart real well for sandwiches. Or you can, never mind I'm going for the fridge


That sounds great. I'll probably try crock pot venison when I get another dear next season. I just finished off the last of the hot pan sausage so it's channel cat and bass until hunting season.


----------



## Floridain

HozayBuck said:


> I've never grilled deer meat, makes it too dry, I take the butterflys and season with Lemon Pepper and Lowery's seasoning salts and fry in butter.. sometimes I do bread them and chicken fry them...as to dealing with gamey buck taste...shoot does..works for me!.. when I do shoot a buck I try for a white tail or a young Muley like a 2 point ( 4 point to you easterners) once a buck reach's about 3 years old ( during hunting season in MT they are already in rut) they do get kind of stinky..I make sausage out of them, lots of spices and and it's good to go...
> 
> I may have to try this grilling thang! anything with a good Bourbon on it is gonna be good!!...I prefer Jim Beam myself!


I agree, it is very easy to over cook the tenderloins.


----------



## Floridain

horseman09 said:


> Hozay, we eat lots of venison (6 deer this year). A good thing about venison -- I can only speak for whitetails -- is the meat is capable of absorbing up to 1/3 of its weight in water. Soak the bone-out steaks or butterfies in just enough cold water to keep about 1/4 inch or so in the dish for 5 or 6 hours, turning every so often then adding whatever spices in the last hour. Then put it on a hot grill for about 1 minute (to heat the surface of the steaks) then turn it and baste it with melted butter. Flip it when it's done according to your taste and again baste it.
> 
> Mmmm. Juicy.


That sounds like a good idea


----------

